

The Go image package - enneff
http://blog.golang.org/2011/09/go-image-package.html

======
vilya
From a read through the description it looks like this library covers the
basics well, but has two important limitations which make it less useful for
"serious" image processing:

\- It doesn't support floating point types (half, single or double) for
channel values, so it can't be used with HDR images.

\- It requires channel values to be interleaved for each pixel (e.g. RGBRGBRGB
rather than RRRGGGBBB), which is less efficient in some situations. Supporting
both would be better.

~~~
enneff
It's really easy to write your own implementation of the Image interface. At
the moment the majority cases are covered. I could see something like what you
describe coming in the not-too-distant future, as we see how people are using
the package.

------
_delirium
After having recently dealt with libpng in C, and PerlMagick in Perl, I'd
consider learning an entire new programming language just to have sane access
to images. This looks pretty well designed.

~~~
vilya
You might be interested in OpenImageIO then:

<http://www.openimageio.org/> <https://github.com/OpenImageIO/oiio>

It has a very well thought-out interface.

------
drivebyacct2
Very cool to see, if you poke around a bit, there's a decoder for vp8 in Go as
well. I wonder if an encoder might be coming as well?

